# Look 585 sizing...



## Macho Man Savage (Oct 24, 2002)

I'll be picking up a 585 in the near future but there's a bit of a debate about the size. Is it true that Looks are much bigger than other brands? For example, I'm told that a 55 (large) 585 is actually like a 57 frame in most other brands. True or false?


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*Here You Go...*



Macho Man Savage said:


> I'll be picking up a 585 in the near future but there's a bit of a debate about the size. Is it true that Looks are much bigger than other brands? For example, I'm told that a 55 (large) 585 is actually like a 57 frame in most other brands. True or false?


See for yourself: Here is the 585 dimension table and here's the frame reference. (Also the Compact Reference addendum)


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*geomery...*

Look has one of the best geometry charts. Every important dimension is included. Pay particular attention to the head tube length (K). With the headset installed, the length will be 15mm more. A maximum of 3cm of spacer is supplied with each frame, to further increase the head tube length.

The 55cm dimension is the center to center frame size. It would compare to a 56.5cm size, measured center to top. 

You can't generalize about how "most" other brands are sized. Some are measured c-c, some c-t and others like Trek and Fuji use the oddball (and least meaningful) method of measuring the entire seat tube length and calling that the "frame size". The result is a 58cm Trek only measures 56cm c-t or 54.5c-c.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

De Rosa's measurement is the oddest (most odd?) of'em all.


----------



## OxfordUKRider (Feb 7, 2004)

*Another person wondering about Look frame size*

I've also been trying to figure out which frame size to get for the 585. I am currently riding a 56cm Trek 2300 which fits me OK with a 100mm stem. Should I go for the 53cm or the 55cm? I suppose my ideal would be somewhere between these two?


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Sizing*

How tall are you? What is your inseam? C-40 can get real technical with you, but I used to ride a 58 cm Trek 5200. I currently ride a 55 cm KG486. I would think a 55cm would be too large if the 56 cm Trek was the correct fit.


----------



## OxfordUKRider (Feb 7, 2004)

*My details*



FLbiker said:


> How tall are you? What is your inseam? C-40 can get real technical with you, but I used to ride a 58 cm Trek 5200. I currently ride a 55 cm KG486. I would think a 55cm would be too large if the 56 cm Trek was the correct fit.


Well I can't remember my cycling inseam but it results in 75cm from crank center to straight edge on saddle top along the seat tube. I have a 10cm drop from saddle to bars. What I am trying to figure out is what stack height I would end up with on the 53cm and 55cm sizes. Could I get enough drop on the 55cm? Would it be better to follow the pros and go for the smaller size frame to save weight? BTW I think the seat post angle is the same on the Trek and the Look.


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Size*

I am 5'11" (150cm) with a 32" / 32.5" (81-82cm) inseam. It has been quite a while since I measured my inseam though, so my memory could be a bit rusty, but I am close.

Anyway, on my bike, from the center of the pedal axle to the top on my saddle (measured along the seattube and seatpost) is 90 cm. If yours is only 75 cm, I doubt you could stand over a 55 cm frame.


----------

